# Hello - Hello - Hello



## Champ-Pain (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello to all members. My name is Angel and I'm the head Sensei at Champion Martial Arts USA - in Miami Fl. - "Where Children Become Champions". I hold the rank of Sandan and I'm also a USA Judo certified "Continental" coach/instructor.


NOTE: To ALL Forum Members - When visiting Miami - Please join us for Practice & Randori session - Absolutely FREE!


----------



## ATACX GYM (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi there fellow judoka!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 6, 2011)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Mark Jordan (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice to meet you! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Angel, welcome to MT!  Thanks for the open invitation, and I look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Sensei Perez 

Nice to see you on this forum here too, my friend!


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Fyn


----------



## hilly1981 (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 20, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> Hello to all members. My name is Angel and I'm the head Sensei at Champion Martial Arts USA - in Miami Fl. - "Where Children Become Champions". I hold the rank of Sandan and I'm also a USA Judo certified "Continental" coach/instructor.
> 
> 
> NOTE: To ALL Forum Members - When visiting Miami - Please join us for Practice & Randori session - Absolutely FREE!



I may have to take you up on that offer! Hoping to be in Miami next fall. 

Welcome! Nice to have another high-level Judoka to help out the white belt losers (me:lol around here.


----------

